# Free/cheap Portuguese lessons?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I have asked this question before, does anyone know if there are lessons run by any camaras within striking distance of Miranda/Penela/Lousa?
Given the amount of expats in this area I am surprised no one is running a course, maybe collectively we could get something organised.
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## svanan (Aug 9, 2011)

Mate,

There are Portuguese Lessons provided for expats for free in Portugal, one by Camara Municipal/Junta de Frequensia, the second by SEF. Classes by SEF usually comes with a small food allowance in the vicinity of €5. 

You would need to go to your closest Camara/Junta or SEF to know when the class starts and to register. If you are a student in a University, your university also would organize one targetting their foreign lecturers and foreign students (Erasmus/Post Graduate etc).

I and my wife together with our friends had taken those Portuguese classes mentioned above. Wish you well.


----------

